# pallets and walnut grrrrrrrrrrr



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

???????????????????????

G


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

GeorgeC said:


> ???????????????????????
> 
> G


I think he is lamenting the fact that walnut was used to make those pallets. The 1x material doesn't look like it but some of those 2xs do.


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Arent alot of pallets made out of oak and nut? I thought hardwood was used to hold up to heavier loads.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

HFC Homes said:


> Arent alot of pallets made out of oak and nut? I thought hardwood was used to hold up to heavier loads.


I would imagine some are. In all reality, i think it depends on the location. Around here there are a lot of pallets made out of poplar, and pine.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

In general pallets are made out of whatever wood is most locally available and cheapest.

Years ago wood working people liked to receive material from the Phillipines because their pallets were made from their local mahagony.

G


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

The pallet manufacture industry is realy quite inconsiderate.:thumbdown: 
Sometimes they use some premium wood to make pallets.
I salvage pallet lumber frequently & have found some pretty nice curly maple & black walnut along with lots of oak, soft & hard maple, as well as some nice looking 'mystery' wood too.
Only problem is.. they have filled this great wood full of nails. :thumbdown:
Ron


----------

